# Can I run a product idea by you?



## Cygnet (Sep 13, 2004)

Soap with Barbie shoes in it, for little girls. Probably two or three colorful pairs, in crystal clear glycerine soap. Price point around $9.99, on Etsy or in my own store. 

Weird? Think it would sell?

(I sell vintage doll stuff for a living. I have Barbie shoes by the bucketful at the moment. I'm trying to think of things to do with the shoes besides the inevitable "Barbie shoe jewelry" as my vision just isn't good enough to put jewelry together anymore.)


----------



## Tyler520 (Aug 12, 2011)

the only concern I could see is having little sharp plasatic bits poking out as the soap wears down



Cygnet said:


> Soap with Barbie shoes in it, for little girls. Probably two or three colorful pairs, in crystal clear glycerine soap. Price point around $9.99, on Etsy or in my own store.
> 
> Weird? Think it would sell?
> 
> (I sell vintage doll stuff for a living. I have Barbie shoes by the bucketful at the moment. I'm trying to think of things to do with the shoes besides the inevitable "Barbie shoe jewelry" as my vision just isn't good enough to put jewelry together anymore.)


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

I got to thinking about this the other night, so I checked out Pinterest. You might want to check there as there are some cute earings that look really simple. But something else there that caught my eye was Lego's in liquid soap. So that is a thought---put the shoes in clear liquid soap with a pump dispenser.


----------



## Lady89 (Feb 22, 2014)

i like the idea but i dont know how well it would work. if you try it post some pics i would love to see them


----------

